

Hexaflexagons - eli_awry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUOGeU-1Fig3rrDjhm9Zs_wg&feature=player_embedded&v=VIVIegSt81k

======
eli_awry
Vi Hart, who produces these videos, now works at Khan Academy. She's also one
of the people to make tau (as an alternative to pi) go viral.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG7vhMMXagQ>

